# Fresh User from Linux To FreeBSD Need Help



## mehrdaddolatkhah (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey Guys,
Freshly I start use FreeBSD, actually I dive on FreeBSD  I need some software for android , kotlin and rust development, and a good virtualization package like virtualbox and genymotion on linux (I have some project that i must ready system for development ASAP), and some reference for config and use FreeBSD for a developer. I use FreeBSD 12 with KDE desktop (I preferred use some WM but still I'm fresh and need some time to understand how FreeBSD work). Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2019)

mehrdaddolatkhah said:


> a good virtualization package like virtualbox


emulators/virtualbox-ose

Handbook: 4.4. Using pkg for Binary Package Management


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 17, 2019)

This is very unspecific.

First question: Are you aware of https://www.freshports.org/ website? This is a very comfortable way to query FreeBSD's ports tree (and therefore also packages available) online. I'm asking because using this, you would have quickly found that virtualbox is available on FreeBSD as well.

As for virtualization, I prefer to use FreeBSD's native "bhyve" -- together with sysutils/vm-bhyve for managing the VMs. This solution is somewhat similar to Linux' "kvm". Of course, if you prefer to launch VMs from the desktop and have their virtual screen directly in a window, virtualbox is probably your choice. You can't use both at the same time, unfortunately.


----------

